# Start in die Feedersaison!



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2007)

Hallo Friedfischfans aus dem Westerwald und näherer Umgebung!
Ich möchte am 07.04 meine Feedersaison eröffnen, weiß da nen See, wo absolut geniales Weißfischvorkommen ist.
Jetzt wollt ich fragen, ob einer von euch vielleicht Lust hat mitzugehen?:m |bla:  
Ich kenne das Gewässer wie meine Westentasche, weiß also welches Futter gut geht, wo fängige Stellen sind und was für Montagen fangen...:vik: 
Große Brassen, Schleien, Satzkarpfen und Rotaugen sind immer drin, des Weiteren anständige Störe und auch stramme Aale!

Und wer's mag, von Karfreitag sind immer auch noch jede Menge Satzforellen drin, auch Große!

Will den Samstag Morgen schon recht früh da aufschlagen um mir die besten Plätze zu sichern...
Vielleicht will ja irgendwer mitkommen?

Greez Dirk


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

|pftroest: dann schreib ich dir eben mal wenn keiner will.
würd ja gerne aber der virus frisst mich gerade auf:c

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

Hey Andy,

wenigstens einer der mir schreibt!
Die Erkältung hält sich wirklich hartnäckig...
Gott und die Welt liegt flach!
Gleich muss ich auch nochmal ein Erkältungbad machen und danach ins Beddi schwitzen! So'n Sch*iß!!!

Scheint hier wenig bis gar keine Angler aus meiner Gegend zu geben...|kopfkrat ;+ #c 
Schade, weil is echt ein gutes Gewässer, mit garantiertem Fangerfolg und lusticher Gesellschaft!!!|supergri |wavey: 


Greez


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

der tag wird kommen da schlägt der andy bei dir auf #6

aber erst du bei mir zum spießschwein futtern an meinem teich

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

Aber auf jeden Fall!
So'n saftiges Stück Jungschwein, über Holzkohle gegart...:g 
Gibt ja fast nix besseres!!!|supergri 
Läuft jetzt schon das Wasser in der Kauleiste zusammen, wenn ich dran denk!
Obwohl ich eben ein oppulentes Abendessen hatte...


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

wird der wer zum Friedifischer

ich würde dir ein nicht zu helles Futter mit etwas Salz empfehlen, super gefangen habe ich mit einem Mix aus dem Select Feeder Medium und Explosiv beides von Mosella.

Nicht zu viel Lebendköderanteil rein und kleine Haken von 14-18 Größe am 12 Vorfach.Am Haken würde ich dir 1-3 Maden empfehlen,dazu ne feine Spitze, da die Fische noch sehr vorsichtig beissen, gerade im SeeDeshalb ist ne Geflochtene Pfilicht


Die Stellen würde ich nicht zu tief wählen, am besten an der 1 kante, wo es nicht zu sehr abfällt,so in 1,5 bis 3m.

Als Montage nimm ne schlaufenmontage, und fang am besten mit 3 großen kobfüllungen zum Vorfüttern an.

joah das wars so, mitkommen wird wohl schlecht gehen


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

@ Junger Dorschler,

Hase, danke für die Tipps!:g 
Abba ich geh da schon seit fast 20 Jahren hin fischen!
Ich kenn mich an dem See wirklich gut aus, wirst sehen...
Pics und Bericht wird folgen! Kamera ist ja jetzt immer mit dabei.
Ich hätt mich ja nur gefreut, wenn einer von hier mitgekommen würd!
Wie man da gut fängt, dass weiß ich!!!:vik: 

Greez


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

upps da habe ich mich verlesen, dachte du willst tipps haben|kopfkrat:m

nichts für Ungut|rolleyes#t


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

Paßt scho, junger Mann!!!:m 
Wir müssen auf jeden Fall mal zusammen auf Friedfisch angeln...
|rolleyes |supergri 
Das gibt auch en Späßchen!!!

Greez


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Paßt scho, junger Mann!!!:m
> Wir müssen auf jeden Fall mal zusammen auf Friedfisch angeln...
> |rolleyes |supergri
> Das gibt auch en Späßchen!!!
> ...



|good:

müssen wir auf jeden fall mal machen, nur die frage ist ja wo ne


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

Ich komm irgendwann mal für ein Wochenende zu dir hochgebügelt...
Hamburg is doch gleich um die Ecke!!!:g 
Bummelige 500 Km!
Vier Stunden Fahrt...:vik: 

Greez


----------



## froggy31 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

Hi,
feeder auch gerne , meistens am Rhein, gib doch mal noch ein paar Info´s zum Gewässer (Lage, wo gibt´s Tageskarten und so)
hätte schon gesteigertes Intersse, da ich dieses Jahr sowieso mal intensiver Stillgewässer beangeln möchte

gruß
froggy


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

Hey Froggy,

ist ein See zwischen Montabaur und Westerburg...
Der Ort am See heißt Elbingen! Gib am Besten mal auf Google Earth ein!
Karten gibts am Campingplatz oder in der Pizzeria des Campingplatzes. Die siehste sofort, wenn du da auf den Parkplatz fährst!
Karten kosten 10€...
Echt ein feines Gewässer und viel ruhiger als Vater Rhein!|supergri 
Und die Brassen sind groß!!!

Greez


----------



## froggy31 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

tja , 
wegen Brassen würde ich mich da ja nicht wegen hin machen sondern eher auf nen schönen Osterkarpfen spekulieren 
Schau mir das ganze gerade mal auf Google Earth an.....


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

Ein Osterkarpfen ist immer drin!|supergri 
Aber halt schwieriger, weil die Münder von Schleien, Brassen oder Rotaugen meist schneller da sind...
Doch letztes Jahr hatte meine Frau nen schönen Spiegler dran, aber kurz bevor ich keschern konnte ist der Haken ausgeschlitzt!
Doch dafür hatten wir 6 schöne Schleien und nen ganzen Haufen Brassen und Rotaugen...

Wie gesagt, guck's dir mal an!

Greez


----------



## froggy31 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

Ja Mann ,
dat sieht ja echt nett aus und ist auch entfernungstechnisch recht nah.
Da sag ich mal wenn nichts unvorhergesehenes dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei.
Und nen erfahrenen Guide hat man ja auch nicht an jedem unbekannten Gewässer mit dabei 

froggy


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

Ja Klasse!!!
Das mit dem Guiding ist echt ne feine Sache.|supergri 
Hatte ich auch vor Kurzem, wir waren das erste Mal auf Meerforellenjagd und wurden auch von nem Boardy geguidet...
Hat zwar bei uns nicht hingehauen mit der Mefo, dafür hat er aber ne Tolle gefangen!:g 

Greez


----------



## froggy31 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

Hauptsache man hat nen schönen Angeltag.....


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

Rrrrrrischtig!!!:m 

Das Erlebnis zählt!
Und außerdem wirds nicht das letzte Mal sein, dass ich auf Meerforelle angel...


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

@Froggy,

Was für ne Feederkombination fischst du?

Ich zweimal Mitchel Feeder: 1* in Heavy Heavy 3,90m und Heavy 3,90m
und Rollen 2 * Quantum Freilaufrolle, weiß net genau wie die heißt...

Greez


----------



## Rotauge (22. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> wird der wer zum Friedifischer
> 
> 
> 
> Nicht zu viel Lebendköderanteil rein und kleine Haken von 14-18 Größe am 12 Vorfach.Am Haken würde ich dir 1-3 Maden empfehlen,dazu ne feine Spitze, da die Fische noch sehr vorsichtig beissen, gerade im SeeDeshalb ist ne Geflochtene Pfilicht



Friedfische mit geflochtener Schnur? Kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen, aber nicht am See, die Schnur muss schon noch gewisse Dehnung haben.
Es sei denn, du angelst mit hohen Gewichten und willst deine 100 Meter erreichen. 

Beim Feedern im Fluß mit geflochtener Schnur, das ist ein ganz anderes Thema.


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*



Rotauge schrieb:


> Friedfische mit geflochtener Schnur? Kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen, aber nicht am See, die Schnur muss schon noch gewisse Dehnung haben.
> 
> Beim Feedern im Fluß mit geflochtener Schnur, das ist ein ganz anderes Thema.


 

Also, ich benutz aber auch Geflochtene!
Allerdings schalte ich davor 20 Meter Mono 0,27mm als Schlagschnur...
An dem See muss man relativ weit werfen und da kommt bei der Geflochtenen der Anhieb besser durch!


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

@Rotauge,

oh, du hattest ja geschrieben, _weit raus_!|rotwerden 
Habs überlesen, ist schon spät!!!|supergri 

Greez


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

So, werd mich jetzt in die Waagerechte begeben... |schlaf: |gutenach@all!

Greez


----------



## Junger Dorschler (23. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*



Rotauge schrieb:


> Friedfische mit geflochtener Schnur? Kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen, aber nicht am See, die Schnur muss schon noch gewisse Dehnung haben.
> Es sei denn, du angelst mit hohen Gewichten und willst deine 100 Meter erreichen.
> 
> Beim Feedern im Fluß mit geflochtener Schnur, das ist ein ganz anderes Thema.




Das dachte ich auch ne lange zeit, doch gerade im See sind die Fische viel vorsichter als im Fluss und die Bisse viel feiner, sodass man sie kaum bis garnit an der Mono erkennen kann

Bei 4 oder 5m mono davor, ist die Gefahr geband, dass die Brassen,wie es oft vorkommt, vor dem Kescher mit einigen schwazschlägen ausschlitzen


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Das dachte ich auch ne lange Zeit, doch gerade im See sind die Fische viel vorsichter als im Fluss und die Bisse viel feiner, so dass man sie kaum bis garnit an der Mono erkennen kann
> 
> Bei 4 oder 5m Mono davor, ist die Gefahr gebannt, dass die Brassen,wie es oft vorkommt, vor dem Kescher mit einigen Schwanzschlägen ausschlitzen



Thats fact!!!:q

Ich nehm meist Fluocarbon, da hab ich ganz gute Erfolge mit verbuchen können...

Greez


----------



## bennson (23. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

Mal zum Thema auschlitzen .. wenn man die Bremse gut einstellt warum sollte man Schlagschnur benutzen? Das Vorfach reicht doch.


MFG


----------



## Obi Wan (23. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

Wenn ich wüste wo das ist und wielange ich da fahren würde,
würde das ganze mich schon echt reizen kannst du mal berichten wie weit das ungefähr von do weg ist werde es mir dann überlegen feedern ist meine grosse leidenschaft.
Gruss Dirk


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (23. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

hi dirk, wie weit ist es denn von mainz entfernt? obwohl, habe nen kollegen welcher früher immer mit auf barbe geangelt hat und jetzt den forellenkönig macht. wenn der hört das da was mit forellen geht, kommt er sicher mit und ich brauch net selber fahren.


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

Hey MainzGonsenheim,

also Elbingen liegt bei Montabaur!
Ist bummelig etwa 1 Stunde die A3 hoch Richtung Köln...
Irgendwann kommt dann die Abfahrt Montabaur!
Von der Abfahrt ist es dann noch so etwa 10 Km Landstrasse.
Extrem einfach zu finden!!!
Forellenmäßig geht das da schon richtig gut ab, vor allem, weil die ja Karfeitag zum Anangeln jede Menge Fisch setzen...
Als ich noch nicht meinen eigenen Forellenteich hatte, hab ich mir da auch immer meine Räucherforellies gefangen!
Ist vor allem kein Puff, oder wenn, dann ein Edelpuff! 
Weil relativ groß!!!:q #6 :q 

Ich weiß ziemlich genau, dass es eine Stunde Fahrt ist, weil meiner Frau Ihre Oma wohnt in Mainz Lerchenberg...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (24. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

aha. war schon paar mal in ober (oder war es unterelbert) zum forellenfischen. müsste ja in der nähe sein. ich überleg mirs mal ob ich mal vorbeischaue. wäre4 das von morgens bis abends oder wie haste es geplant?


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

Moin MG,

yo, der Forellensee ist in Oberelbert! Ist da ganz in der Nähe...
War aber selber noch nie da!
Klar, überleg dir's! 
Boardy Obi Wan kommt sehr wahrscheinlich auch mit!
Da geht richtig was!!!
Vielleicht kommen ja bis dahin noch ein paar Leutz zusammen, dann können wir's schon fast als Boardytreffen ansetzen!:q 
Ha, ich freu mich schon auf das erste Zucken in der Feederspitze...#a 

Greez Dirk


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (25. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

@dirk: gehst du vorher schon mal zum abchecken der beisslage hin?


----------



## froggy31 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

Ja, Ja,
das Zucken der Feederspitze, dat hab ich auch den ganzen Winter vorm geistigen Auge gehabt .
Hatte heute im Oberwinterer Hafen schon das Vergnügen das sich ca. 20 Rotauge (bis 25 cm) an meinerm Köder vergriffen.
Auf Brassen mußte ich heute leider verzichten.

Freue mich schon auf den See, das einzige was mir da noch dazwischen kommen kann ist, das meine Freundin Wochenddienst hat, das wird sich aber bis Ende März geklärt haben.
By the way, wäre das o.k. wenn ich ggf. meinen angelbegeisterten Sohn mitbringe. (5 Jahre)

froggy


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*



MainzGonsenheim schrieb:


> @dirk: gehst du vorher schon mal zum abchecken der beisslage hin?


 
Yo, will nächstes Wochenende mal da vorbeifahren und ne Runde um den See latschen...
Vielleicht ist ja einer am fischen!


@froggy,

kein Problem mit dem Kurzen!
Bin immer froh, angelnden Nachwuchs zu sehen!
Bei meinen Zwei wirds wohl noch ein, zwei Jahre dauern...
Der Große hat jetzt ne ausgemusterte Rute + ne Rolle mit alter Schnur zum Üben bekommen. Aber begeistert vom Angeln sind die Beiden auch!


Greez Dirk


----------



## froggy31 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

Hi,
Bin mir selber noch nicht sicher ob ich ihn mitbringe, weil das angeln dann doch einen etwas anderen Charakter hat , wollte erstmal nur wissen ob´s ne Option ist.

froggy


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

@Froggy,

vor allem wirste ja dann später kommen, da der Kleine nicht schon um sechs Uhr morgens am Wasser sitzen kann...#d
Ist morgens doch noch recht schattig um die Jahreszeit!|rolleyes

Greez Dirk


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (27. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

wie kurzfristig können wir es denn festmachen. muss erst noch meinen kleinen (fisheye67) überzeugen, dass er mitkommt.


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*



MainzGonsenheim schrieb:


> wie kurzfristig können wir es denn festmachen. muss erst noch meinen kleinen (fisheye67) überzeugen, dass er mitkommt.


 
Also das können wir schon sehr kurzfristig festmachen!:q 
Ich werde auf jeden Fall hinfahren, schreib mir einfach ein paar Tage vorher ob du kommst und mit wieviel Anglern...
Ich frag am Wochenende mal, ob ich die Karten für euch reservieren kann, dann braucht ihr die vormittags nur abzuholen und zu bezahlen!
Hab nämlich auch schon öfter die Karte erst gegen Mittag gelöst. Früher ging das...
Die letzten Jahre hab ich mir die allerdings immer schon am Vortag geholt!
Hoffe das geht noch!
Aber da wird sich schon ne Lösung finden... 

Greez


----------



## froggy31 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

Nabend,
Wenn dann bin ich definitiv früh (zischen 6-7 Uhr)da, muß sich ja lohnen. Gehe auch davon aus, das ich alleine komme.

Mit den Karten wäre ganz gut wenn du dich da vorab informierst.

Gibt´s da eigentlich gewässerspezifische Bestimmungen die man im Vorfeld wissen sollte und was erwarteteste denn so für´n Andrang dort  ?
An Ostern kann ich mir vorstellen haben nicht nur wir die Idde nen netten Angeltag zu verleben.


gruß
froggy


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*



froggy31 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> Wenn dann bin ich definitiv früh (zischen 6-7 Uhr)da, muß sich ja lohnen. Gehe auch davon aus, das ich alleine komme.
> 
> Mit den Karten wäre ganz gut wenn du dich da vorab informierst.
> ...


 

Karten müßte man normalerweise nachlösen können, weil die immer erst um zehn rum aufmachen in der Pizzeria.
Jedenfalls wars sonst die Jahre immer so...
Werds abba am Sonntag in Erfahrung bringen!!!
Gewässerspezifisch gibts nix besonderes, Wassertiefe um die 2Meter und angepeilte Futterplatzentfernung so um die 50 Meter, weil da nämlich ein altes Bachbett verläuft...
Andrang ist auf unserem Platz weniger, da alle Osterangler meist auf Forellen aus sind und die sind eher auf der tieferen Seite zu Haus!
Aber deshalb, um eine Platzbelegung auszuschließen, will ich ja auch schon gegen kurz nach fünf halb sechs am Parkplatz des See's sein!:vik: Als Fuchs, der ich bin!!!|rolleyes

Greez Dirk


----------



## froggy31 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

Hey Dirk,
Schon mal ne` gute Taktik :q :vik: 

Sieht übrigens auch mit dem Dienst meiner Freundin gut aus, hat lt. Dienstplan Ostern frei, also steht unserer gemeinsamen Session nichts mehr im Weg .
:vik: 

gruß
froggy


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*



froggy31 schrieb:


> Hey Dirk,
> Schon mal ne` gute Taktik :q :vik:
> 
> Sieht übrigens auch mit dem Dienst meiner Freundin gut aus, hat lt. Dienstplan Ostern frei, also steht unserer gemeinsamen Session nichts mehr im Weg .
> ...



Moin Mann,

Na Bestens!!!#6:q
Wenn deine Holde mit deinem Sohnemann nachkommen könnt, würd ich meine Frau auch losschicken unsere zwei Zwerge zu holen...
Dann könnten die Kurzen bissl spielen und wir würden anschließend an der Grillstelle ein lüttes Stück Schweinchen garen!|rolleyes
Wollte eh so gegen 16.00Uhr abhupen...
Dann würde sich doch so'n gegrilltes Stück Fleisch und ein kleines Fäßchen Bit extrem gut machen!#g

Greez


----------



## froggy31 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

Nee, dat wird nichts, haben nur ein Auto, somit kann sie nicht nachkommen. 
Aber was soll´s, geht ja um´s angeln ....

froggy


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*



froggy31 schrieb:


> Nee, dat wird nichts, haben nur ein Auto, somit kann sie nicht nachkommen.
> Aber was soll´s, geht ja um´s angeln ....
> 
> froggy




|muahah:,
haste auch wieder Recht!!!
Man soll sich auf's Wesentliche konzentrieren!
Mit den Kiddy's wär eh ein vernünftiges Fischen nicht mehr möglich...

Greez


----------



## xxcruiserxx (28. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

ahhhhhhh juhuuuu

zu ostern habe ich endlich auch meine erste feederrute *freuu*
dann gehts richtig los


----------



## fisheye_67 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> wie kurzfristig können wir es denn festmachen. muss erst noch meinen kleinen (fisheye67) überzeugen, dass er mitkommt.


 
falsch! du muss mich erst davon überzeugen, dich in meinem auto mitzunehmen ...|supergri


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (28. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*



fisheye_67 schrieb:


> falsch! du muss mich erst davon überzeugen, dich in meinem auto mitzunehmen ...|supergri


klasse wie soll ich das denn schaffen?

könnte höchstens paar karlskrone unter die sonnenblende stecken |bla:

willst dort eh nur auf forellen peitschen oder?

@dirk: wie sehen die mitnahmebestimmungen denn aus? nicht das torsten die tränen kommen, wenn er nach kg abgerechnet wird|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

Also, bei so nem Spruch würd ich aber auch überlegen, ob ich den Gonsenheimer in mein Auto laß! 

Karlskrone ist ja wohl ne Beleidigung!!!
Pfui bäh!:v 
Ich werd mal en richtigen Schoppen mitbringen...|supergri 

Mitnahmebestimmungen ist da nicht, einheitlich zehn Eus kostet die Karte!!! 
Nur solltest du bei zehn Forellies halt machen, weil sonst is bissl unfair gegnüber den Leutz vom Verein!
Aber leicht ist es nicht zehn Forellen zu erwischen, der Besatz ist zwar gut, aber der See ist halt auch nicht klein!
Guck doch mal bei Google Earth, da ist der See gut zu sehen!
Gib einfach mal Elbingen ein und zoom ran...

Mein Tipp für Forelle ist eine Rute stationär mit Bienenmade und Pose und die Andere aktiv mit Spiro fischen!!!
Bisheriger Rekord meinerseits liegt bei acht Forells!:vik: 


Greez Dirk


----------



## fisheye_67 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> ...klasse wie soll ich das denn schaffen?...


 
ganz einfach: du zahlst meine 10 hühner für die karte und wir vergessen die geschichte :q . deine lauwarmen karlskrone vom letzten jahr kannste besser an move verfüttern - mit leicht erhöhter leerlaufdrehzahl fängt der auch besser ... 

nix forellenpeitschen, ich muss erst mal wieder für platz in meinem gefrierschrank sorgen - wir machen schön einen auf gepflegtes plumsangeln und trinken das von dirk mitgebrachte premium pils ....#6


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (9. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

@dirk: wie war deine aktion denn?


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

Moin @all,

war gut, daß ihr nicht mit gekommen seid!

Das Angelergebnis war recht bescheiden...
Eine Brasse, 8 Rotaugen und eine Forelle(Selbstmörder)!!!|kopfkrat

Leider hat sich keine meiner geliebten Schleien blicken lassen!;+
Dabei fing der Morgen echt vielversprechend an, kein Wind und auch schöne Bisse! 

http://img411.*ih.us/img411/3652/dsc03659kv0.jpg

http://img252.*ih.us/img252/8646/dsc03660sa5.jpg

http://img255.*ih.us/img255/8467/dsc03664wa1.jpg

http://img410.*ih.us/img410/5581/dsc03666fj2.jpg

Doch dann hab ich Getüddel mit der Rolle bekommen, meine Frau keinen Biß mehr verwandeln können, der verf*ckte Wind wehte immer stärker von der linken Seite und nachdem ich dann nach dreimaligen Schnurchaos die Rolle getauscht habe, gabs bei mir keinen Biß mehr! Halt, kein Biß ist gelogen...|gr:
Zum Schluß, unseren Fang hatten wir schon verschenkt (an recht nette osteuropäische Mitangler) und waren gerade dabei unser Zeug zusammenzupacken gab's einen Hammerbiß! Der Fisch riß die Rute vom Rutenständer!!!
Ich bin hingehechtet und hab dummerweise angehauen!#q
Dann hab ich kurz nen großen Widerstand gemerkt und danach kam das ungeliebte "Bitsch"!!!|uhoh::v|gr:
Da die Fische sehr spitz bissen, bin ich nämlich vom 10er Haken an 0.20er Schnur zu einem 14er Haken an 0.16er Schnur gewechselt...#c
Meine Frau und ich haben uns nur fassungslos angeguckt und beide ein paar unschöne Worte ausgesprochen!!!|krach:
Wir sind dann aus Protest extra noch ne Stunde länger geblieben, doch nix ging mehr
Es war zwar echt ein schöner Tag und hat Spaß gemacht mal wieder nen ganzen Tag am Wasser zu sein, nur der Fang hat eben nicht gestimmt! Scheiß Wind und noch keine Routine gehabt...

Hier unser bescheidener Fang:

http://img182.*ih.us/img182/6867/dsc03670ia4.jpg

Doch nächstes oder übernächstes Mal wird alles besser, haben Liz und ich uns geschworen!!!|rolleyes#6
ALLES WIRD GUT!!!:q

p.S.: Frage allgemein

Ist euch das eigentlich auch schon öfters passiert, dass ihr beim Zusammenpacken (ihr hab euch schon gedanklich auf zu Hause eingestellt) nochmal nen richtig guten Biß bekommt?
Also ich laß meine Rute deshalb meist bis zuletzt im Wasser und pack alles andere erst mal zusammen!
Oft war's so, dass ich nochmal nen guten Fisch an's Band bekommen hab!
Das Rausbekommen des Gegners steht dann allerdings auf nem anderen Blatt (ist abba meist Selbstverschulden, wie meine Eselei oben zeigt)


Greez, lange Abende und angenehme Nächte ;-))

Dirk


----------



## Borusse (10. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> p.S.: Frage allgemein
> 
> Ist euch das eigentlich auch schon öfters passiert, dass ihr beim Zusammenpacken (ihr hab euch schon gedanklich auf zu Hause eingestellt) nochmal nen richtig guten Biß bekommt?
> Also ich laß meine Rute deshalb meist bis zuletzt im Wasser und pack alles andere erst mal zusammen!
> ...


 
Hi,
ist mir auch schon passiert.

Mir ist auch aufgefallen, das die Fische noch sehr verhalten beissen,meist nur ein Zupfer und Ende.Ich habs dann mit einem längeren Vorfach ( 80cm vorher 60 cm ) probiert,danach ging es wesentlich besser.

Gruss
Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

jau mal wieder netter bericht dirk.du bist aber ein egoist muß ich feststellen immer muß liz fotografieren 

aber biem nächsten mal wenn ihr richtig zuschlagt machst du auch mal ein bild.Versprochen 

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau mal wieder netter bericht dirk.du bist aber ein egoist muß ich feststellen immer muß liz fotografieren
> 
> aber biem nächsten mal wenn ihr richtig zuschlagt machst du auch mal ein bild.Versprochen
> 
> ...


 
Ist versprochen!!!
Beim nächsten Fischzug werden auch mal ordentlich Bilder von dem angelnden Lizchen gemacht...
Außerdem kommt der gute Andy und noch en paar mehr Boardy's mit drauf, *DENN: *der nächste Fischzug geht auf die Ostsee!!! Und zwar genau in drei Tagen!!! Juhu!!!:vik: 
Der wird ja dann auch hoffentlich bissl erfolgreicher sein, als mein Feederstart...
Zur meiner Verteidigung muss ich aber auch sagen, dass ich den Angelplatz aufgebaut und Futter gemischt hab!

Greez


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

Bild vom spärlichen, hart erkämpften Fang kommt auch gleich noch...|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Zur meiner Verteidigung muss ich aber auch sagen, dass ich den Angelplatz aufgebaut und Futter gemischt hab!
> 
> Greez


gut dann werden wir mal ein auge zudrücken #6,oder mußte liz die angelsachen die 500meter vom auto zum angelplatz tragen und du hast genüßlich ein bierchen geschlürft :g |supergri|supergri|supergri

greez
andy


----------



## Obi Wan (10. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Moin @all,
> 
> * war gut, daß ihr nicht mit gekommen seid!*
> Na ja wäre ich doch schon ganz gerne aber leider war da wohl was im wege.
> ...


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*



andy0209 schrieb:


> gut dann werden wir mal ein auge zudrücken #6,oder mußte liz die angelsachen die 500meter vom auto zum angelplatz tragen und du hast genüßlich ein bierchen geschlürft :g |supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> greez
> andy


 
Nee, so einer bin ich net!!!
Liz mußte zwar, wie im Westerwald üblich, 10 Meter hinter mir gehen:q |uhoh: :q ,
aber das Angelgeraffel hat auf meinem alten Kinderwagen (den ich für solche weiten Wege bissl modifiziert habe) seinen Platz gehabt.
Stelle euch bald mein Vehikel, das für solche Transporte ideal ist, mal vor!
So ein Ding haben bestimmt einige von euch auch noch zu Hause in einer vergessenen Ecke rumstehen!
Wenn nicht, einfach mal die Augen aufhalten beim nächsten Sperrmüll...

So, ich füge jetzt noch schnell das Bild vom Fang ein, dann geht's in die Falle!!!

Ach so, die Brasse hat glaub ich im Winter einen recht gefährlichen Kontakt mit nem Räuber gehabt...
Kann man auf dem Bild ganz gut sehen!

Greez


----------



## xxcruiserxx (10. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

ich freu mich schon...^^
ich gehe morgen das erste mal feedern =)


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*



Obi Wan schrieb:


> Dirk&Liz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Moin @all,
> ...


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> ich freu mich schon...^^
> ich gehe morgen das erste mal feedern =)


 

Na, dann wünsch ich dir mal wesentlich mehr Erfolg!!!

Bei den Spitzen mußt du bissl flexibel sein, kommt drauf an wie weit du raus willst...
Je weiter du werfen mußt und je größer das zu werfende Gewicht, desto härter muss die Spitze sein!
Nimm abba erst mal die mittlere Spitze (wenn bei deiner Rute drei dabei waren).

Greez


----------



## xxcruiserxx (10. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

ja waren drei dabei, ich wollte mit 2 oz beginnen
vielen dank
ich freu michs chon


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

so ich war heute los, und es war übelst genial, das feedern hat mia seeeeeehr viel spaß gemacht!!
ich bin so um 14:30 uhran meinen teich gekommen, da habe ich meine nagelneue drennan feederrute montiert und mit einer 2 oz spitze ausgestattet. als ich 5 körbe zum vorfüttern im wasser hatte, schlaufte ich den haken ein und beköderte ihn. 
als erstes hätte ich garnicht gedacht das man biss und wind auseinander halten könnte, aba als ich schon nach 2 min den ersten biss bekam, war ich überrascht, dass der fisch die spitze so stark zieht, auf jeden fall konnte ich den ersten biss gleich verwandeln und fing ein kleines rotauge. am gesammten tag habe ich selten danebengeschlagen und konnte viele fische landen. leider waren es nur ca. 15  rotaugen, die alle nicht sehr groß waren und keine brassen, aber ich bin froh das ich beim ersten mal überhaupt was gefangen hab


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

aber ich hatte irgentwann shcon 14er haken mit 5-6 maden und trotzdem krieg ich nur die kleinen, woran liegt das??


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

Du mußt dann Kombiköder fischen!
Eine Made, dann nen Mistwurm und wieder zwei Maden...
Als Geheimtipp danach noch zwei Pinkies aufspießen!
Brassen u Schleien sind ganz schöne Feinschmecker!
Wenn viele so kleine Rotaugen da zu erwarten sind, dann mach das Futter ein bissl feuchter, dass es nicht so ne große Wolke unter Wasser bildet, das zieht nämlich die Kurzen magisch an.

Greez Dirk


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

aso, ok dann werde ich das mal so probieren,
was für ein haken habt ihr da??



danke


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

Mußt du auch variieren...
Wir fischen meist zwischen 10er'n und 16er'n!
Anfangs klein und bei heftigeren Bissen und vor allem größeren Fische am Futterplatz geht's ein zwei Nummern stärker!
Wenn viele Satzkarpfen da sind, dann geh'n manchmal auch 8er Karpfenhaken gut... Natürlich mußte dann bissl mehr an Ködern draufknallen! Eventuell auch ein Maiskorn dazupacken.

Greez


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

ich wollte vlllt. wenn große fische am platz sind, nur noch mit partikeln fischen, wie maden und caster. was haltet ihr davon???


----------



## Stefan6 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> ich wollte vlllt. wenn große fische am platz sind, nur noch mit partikeln fischen, wie maden und caster. was haltet ihr davon???


Gut das Du weist, was Partikel sind:q :q :q #d


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

ja ok das sind keine richtigen partikel xD
aba wie nennt man das dann??^^


----------



## Stefan6 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> ja ok das sind keine richtigen partikel xD
> aba wie nennt man das dann??^^


Lebend Köder und Larven.
Partikel sind Saaten,Mais,Kichererbsen,Tigernüsse u.s.w.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

ok danke:m:m:m


----------



## fireline (12. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*






bei uns an der donau gehts jetzt auch langsam los,hab gestern a bisserl gefeedert und 2 nervlinge gefangen und heut vormittag, auch einen und eine fette brachse dazu

mfg


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*



fireline schrieb:


> bei uns an der donau gehts jetzt auch langsam los,hab gestern a bisserl gefeedert und 2 nervlinge gefangen und heut vormittag, auch eine und eine fette brachse dazu
> 
> mfg



Na dazu wünsch ich dir abba echt ein digges Petry Heil!!!
Haste ein Foddo von den beiden seltenen (hier zumindest) Nerflingen gemacht?
Ich hab als Kind mal bei Verwandten in Peiting im Urlaub geangelt...
Da ham wir auch welche gefangen!
Wenn ich ja wüßte, wo ich hier welche herbekommen könnt, dann würd ich die in meinen Teich einsetzen!

Ich glaub, nächstes Jahr muß ich mal ne Tour nach Bayern machen und ein paar Satzfische bei euch holen!!!:q#6:q

Greez


----------



## Junger Dorschler (12. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*



fireline schrieb:


> bei uns an der donau gehts jetzt auch langsam los,hab gestern a bisserl gefeedert und 2 nervlinge gefangen und heut vormittag, auch eine und eine fette brachse dazu
> 
> mfg



an der Elbe läuft es schon

@ dirk

habe den thread ja voll vergessen, nochmals Petri auch wenn es nicht zu viel war

Nächtes mal wirds bestimmt besser|supergri


----------



## fireline (12. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

hi ihr zwei,na hob kein foto gemacht,da denk ich ned dran,ich geh am späten nachmittag wieder an die donau,wenn ich wieder einen fange setze ich in erst hier rein und dann schick ich in euch,dann könnt ihr in,in den teich setzen
mfg


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*



fireline schrieb:


> hi ihr zwei,na hob kein foto gemacht,da denk ich ned dran,ich geh am späten nachmittag wieder an die donau,wenn ich wieder einen fange setze ich in erst hier rein und dann schick ich in euch,dann könnt ihr in,in den teich setzen
> mfg



|muahah:Viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## fireline (12. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

so etza komm ich grad heim,mit der ausbeute bin ich zufrieden
http://img292.*ih.us/img292/5255/nervlm1.jpg
der in der mitte is der n....


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

Ja fein!!!
Was das in der Mitten für a Fischerl is, hab i scho erkannt!:q 
Scheint gut zu sein, euer Bestand!
Will auch...

Greez


----------



## fireline (12. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

ja mit de weissfisch haben wir keine probs,aaaaaaber der zander is rar

mfg


----------



## Junger Dorschler (12. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

hmm schätze die so auf 30cm?

Kommt das hin?


----------



## fireline (12. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

ja die brachsen haben ca 40cm und der nervling 35cm,san ned die grössten,aber man freut sich trotzdem
mfg


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

Dann mußt du mal irgendwann hierher kommen und ein paar Zander fangen und i komm mal zu dir nach Bayern um ein paar Nerflinge zu ziehen!!!#6 :q


----------



## fireline (12. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

wo is hierher?


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*



fireline schrieb:


> wo is hierher?


 

Westerwald!!!:vik:


----------



## fireline (12. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

aha,darum westwood,in der nähe von frankfurt/main?na des is mir doch zuweit
mfg


----------



## xxcruiserxx (12. April 2007)

*AW: Start in die Feedersaison!*

ich werde morgen nochma zum feedern gehen, hoffentlich wirds wieder so gut, ich berichte dann nochmal


----------

